# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор кабины МиГ-31

## AC

Спасибо Андрею!
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...kpit/index.htm
Я извиняюсь, но чей это борт (если не секрет) и можно ли покрупнее дать эмблему?

----------


## alexvolf

Фотографии Андрея всегда радует глаз. Профессионально. Фокусировка,яркость выбранный угол поля...Спасибо.

----------


## Д.Срибный

К сожалению, по вине редактора вкралась ошибка - это фотографии не Андрея, но из его коллекции. Поправим текст.

----------


## AC

> К сожалению, по вине редактора вкралась ошибка - это фотографии не Андрея, но из его коллекции. Поправим текст.


Тогда спасибо Андрею за такую коллекцию!...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Я извиняюсь, но чей это борт (если не секрет) и можно ли покрупнее дать эмблему?


Ага, сам сыскал -- борт это канский...  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

Спасибо Андрею!

----------


## nadudvar

на 7-й фотке тумблер "КТО Я?" чуть выше переключения канала связи.... Объясните, что он включает/выключает :)

----------


## Антон

> на 7-й фотке тумблер "КТО Я?" чуть выше переключения канала связи.... Объясните, что он включает/выключает :)


Этот тумблер показывает какое место самолёт занимает в звене: ведущий, 1,2 или 3 ведомый.Нужен для распределения целеуказания и прочего

----------


## nadudvar

> Этот тумблер показывает какое место самолёт занимает в звене: ведущий, 1,2 или 3 ведомый.Нужен для распределения целеуказания и прочего


ага, понятно.... спасибо :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> Этот тумблер показывает какое место самолёт занимает в звене: ведущий, 1,2 или 3 ведомый.Нужен для распределения целеуказания и прочего


Точнее не показывает, а задает ранг самолета.

----------


## FLOGGER

А это не 31Б?

----------


## muk33

> А это не 31Б?


Похоже на то

----------


## Kasatka

фото супер! Спасибо!

хотелось бы еще именно фотообзор кабины, а не только приборки. 
Кресло, фонарь и тп. 
=)

----------

